# Can someone help me choose a great Led fixture for Frontosas



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi people,

Which Led fixture should I go with to show the white blue and blacks better on my Frontosas? I'm really on a budget for this month as I've spent all my money and eating Krill now.
It's for a 130 gallon 59-60" by 22.5" depth by 24-25" height. I have an actinic blue and white powerglo I could still use in the back until I get a 2nd Led fixture if needed.
I will also put a small fan to allow individual led cooling and reduce condensation.

1) Aquaneat 48-60": Includes 96 LEDs , 87x 10000K cool white, 9x 460nm Actinic Blue, Lumen :5760 Super energy efficient 0.50 watt LEDs. Extendable bracket - 48"-60" max extend. Splash guard.

I like this one for that 10k (or is it really 8k?) Crisp white light look. Plus it has some blues in there. Seems like 48 watts. Saw some yourube reviews looks really good. Has only 2 settings but the daylight option looks awesome. About 80$ US shipped to Canada.

2) Current Satellite Led fixture: On/Off/Dimming of white and blue LEDs together or independentlyThree fade modes for cloud cover effects. Two lunar light modes, two storm modes with lightning and cloud cover effects & Dusk mode for evening viewing.

1 wired LED remote control. Super bright 6500K white LEDs and rich 445nm blue LEDs. 132 white leds & 48 blue leds but only 18 watts??? Doesn't seem bright to me..About $100 Shipped to Canada.

3) Current Satellite Led Plus Fixture: RGB+White, wireless remote controlled LED fixture. Super bright 6500K White LEDs are paired with full-spectrum RGB LEDs to offer every color under the sun (and a few that aren't) all controlled from a single 32-key customizable remote.

96 white leds plus 48 RGB leds. Only 30 watts.

Again with the 6500k whites...if they were 8-12k whites this would be worth it.. Could care less about moonlight & lightning effects. Nice to be able to higher and lower every color spectrum to your liking. If only whites were the hd like leds that 8k-10k-12k produce.

About 180-200$ shipped to Canada.

4) Beamswork HI-LUMEN 60 Aquarium LED Light 120cm 4FT 50W Bright 10,000k + Moonlight

This one looks pretty good, looks like a newer model, not sure if it fits on a 60" as it comes in 48 and 72" models. I will find out. 
Specifications:

Fixture Size: 48" x 5" x 1" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
LED's Count: 96
Lumen: 10,000K
Marine and Freshwater
Power Rating: Super energy efficient 0.5 watt high output LED's
LED TYPE : 88x 10,000K 8 x Blue 460nm
Power Usage: 50 watts

If anyone knows other similar models plese point them out to me, maybe something from Finnex, Marineland or Fluval? Don't mind if it's from China either. Thanks.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Actually this one might be perfect: (or one of these and a regular white/blue one).

5) AQUANEAT Aquarium LED Light Plant Marine Multi-Color Full Spectrum 12"-84"

2 mode settings, all lights or moonlight.

SPECIFICATIONS: • Includes 96 LEDs • 45x 10000K cool white • 39x Actinic Blue 460nm • 6xRed 620-625nm • 6xGreen 520-525nm • Lumen :5760 • Super energy efficient 0.50 watt LEDs • Extendable bracket - 48"-60" max extend • Splash guard • AC110-240V AC adapter DIMENSION: 46.33"x3.548"x0.5" I

Includes 96 LEDs,45x 10000K cool white,39x Actinic Blue 460nm ,6xRed 620-625nm,6xGreen 520-525nm
Lumen :5760
Super energy efficient 0.50 watt LEDs
Suitable Tank Length:48"-60"


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I have that exact Aquaneat full spectrum light on my 125g frontosa tank. IMO it is the best LED light you will find for such a low cost. I've had some other LED lights before which cost twice as much as the Aquaneat ebay ones and the only difference was they cost more. I've got the 72" one on my frontosa tank, then 3 of the 48" ones on 3 of my 75g tanks and have had a few of them for 2 years now no problems at all with any of them. So they do last, so you won't have to be worried they die quickly just because they are so affordable.

Here's a quick pic of one of my fronts under that light so you can see how it looks.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Steve C said:


> I have that exact Aquaneat full spectrum light on my 125g frontosa tank. IMO it is the best LED light you will find for such a low cost. I've had some other LED lights before which cost twice as much as the Aquaneat ebay ones and the only difference was they cost more. I've got the 72" one on my frontosa tank, then 3 of the 48" ones on 3 of my 75g tanks and have had a few of them for 2 years now no problems at all with any of them. So they do last, so you won't have to be worried they die quickly just because they are so affordable.
> 
> Here's a quick pic of one of my fronts under that light so you can see how it looks.


Hi Steve, I read reviews and saw videos but yours is the best review I could have hoped for. I cannot find the full spectrum one anywhere to ship to Canada, you think I can get the 10k white and blue light for now and maybe even add some more blue light from a t5 fixture that will still be on my aquarium? I really like that cool crisp white light look. And next time I can add the full spectrum one. How come you think all the other bozo companies use 6.5k or 7.5k like the fluval ones which I may have bought in the end until I saw your review...

Why would these companies all choose to go with 6-7.5k whites instead of 8-10k whites baffles my mind. Aquaneat here I come.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone in the USA care to take delivery of this nice led to their house than ship it to me in Canada? I'll add 20$ to the final shipping price for your help.

AQUANEAT Aquarium LED Light Plant Marine Multi-Color Full Spectrum 48"-60"


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Please ignore a seller added some for me thanks!

Steve, would you recommend 2 full spectrum 48-60" fixtures for a 60" x 22.5"depth x 25" height aquarium or start with 1?

Or 1 full spectrum + 1 white/blue? I also have some jewel cichlids wouldn't mind seeing their reddish color better and a green texas cichlid's green. Thanks.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I would go with two for a 22.5" front to back depth tank. I tried just one 48" LED fixture on my 18" front to back 75g and it just wasn't enough to fully cover the whole tank bottom satisfactory to me so I bought a 2nd and now run two on it and looks great. Go with the full spectrum for both. They have all the colors in the full spectrum so you wouldn't be gaining anything by going with one full spectrum and one blue/white. The full spectrum has blue & white right in it already.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Steve C said:


> I would go with two for a 22.5" front to back depth tank. I tried just one 48" LED fixture on my 18" front to back 75g and it just wasn't enough to fully cover the whole tank bottom satisfactory to me so I bought a 2nd and now run two on it and looks great. Go with the full spectrum for both. They have all the colors in the full spectrum so you wouldn't be gaining anything by going with one full spectrum and one blue/white. The full spectrum has blue & white right in it already.


Excellemt thanks Steve!
Just for anality sake, you don't think an extra 42 10k cool white leds on the white & blue instead of an extra 30 Actinic Blues on the Full Specturm produces a more clearer & sharper view correct? I feel like buying them both at this price, this is probably the biggest steal on the internet lol.

So these are the differences between the two:

Full Specturm: Includes 96 LEDs,45x 10000K cool white,39x Actinic Blue 460nm ,6xRed 620-625nm,6xGreen 520-525nm
Lumen :5760
Super energy efficient 0.50 watt LEDs

White & Blue:
Includes 96 LEDs,87x 10000K cool white,9x 460nm Actinic Blue
Lumen :5760
Super energy efficient 0.50 watt LEDs


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I personally don't feel there is any real difference far as clear/sharper. At least not that my eye can tell because I've tried both versions over my frontosa tank and the only difference I could tell were the blues in my frontosa seem to look bet under the full spectrum than they do under just the white/blue.


----------



## BigBlue124 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks. I'm in the market myself, and this discussion helped.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

BigBlue124 said:


> Thanks. I'm in the market myself, and this discussion helped.


Hey there, I'll make sure to post some pictures or a video when it comes.


----------



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

Do not get the full spectrum aquaneat I got the highest lumen one the 6300 lumen I think it was super dull has way to many blues!! I hated it! I just sent mine back to get the white and blue one and it's higher lumen then that 5790 I believe it's 6200 lumen. I have the aquaneat blue and white 36 in on my 38 gallon and it is bright I love it.. I won't get the 48 in for a couple more days.. I will have to wait to see how it looks and I can let you know...I don't know how to do pics maybe with photobucket.... but private message me your number and I can send you pics of my 38 and then my 55 when it gets here.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

jldean23 said:


> Do not get the full spectrum aquaneat I got the highest lumen one the 6300 lumen I think it was super dull has way to many blues!! I hated it! I just sent mine back to get the white and blue one and it's higher lumen then that 5790 I believe it's 6200 lumen. I have the aquaneat blue and white 36 in on my 38 gallon and it is bright I love it.. I won't get the 48 in for a couple more days.. I will have to wait to see how it looks and I can let you know...I don't know how to do pics maybe with photobucket.... but private message me your number and I can send you pics of my 38 and then my 55 when it gets here.


Thanks for the info. I was thinking the same as the blue n white one has around 30 more whites 30 less blues thab the FS. If I see it's very dull for I'll get the blue n white one to put in the back. I will pm you my number send me anything you feel like sending.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

jldean23 said:


> Do not get the full spectrum aquaneat I got the highest lumen one the 6300 lumen I think it was super dull has way to many blues!! I hated it! I just sent mine back to get the white and blue one and it's higher lumen then that 5790 I believe it's 6200 lumen. I have the aquaneat blue and white 36 in on my 38 gallon and it is bright I love it.. I won't get the 48 in for a couple more days.. I will have to wait to see how it looks and I can let you know...I don't know how to do pics maybe with photobucket.... but private message me your number and I can send you pics of my 38 and then my 55 when it gets here.


Sorry but I have to completely disagree with you on that one. While everyone has different opinions, and that's fine, I'd never tell someone not to get something just because you personally feel you like something different. The number of blue LED's in the fixture is the proper number because it is a full spectrum fixture, meaning it brings out all the true colors of the fish in the entire color range. Some (most) fish look best under full spectrum lighting. There's no need to flood the tank with an over abundance of super bright light because it just washes the colors of the fish out.

If your goal is simply to put the brightest light on the tank then sure, go with all white LEDs, stands to reason it will be brightest with all white LED's in the fixture. My point is though that bright does not always equal best. With full spectrum lighting you are not washing out colors in the fish, and with a light substrate too bright a lit is just too over bearing to the eye. With the full spectrum you get more than ample brightness plus true coloration for your fish.

This is my frontosa tank with the 72" full spectrum Aquaneat fixture. As you can see the full spectrum is more than bright enough and also brings out the true blue colors of the forontosa.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey all thought I'd show you some pics of what the 48-60" full light spectrum Aquaneat Led light fixture looks like too. It just came today. Honestly it's pretty darn bright, almost blinded me, hope it's not too strong on the fish's eyes?

Overall I'm very happy with this fixture it makes the tank look anazing. I'm not sure I would add another light. It's very penetrating all the to the substrate going through almost 25" of water. If it lasts at least 2 years or more it's of the best buys out there.





































I attached a small zoo med cooling fan and pointed it right under the fixture which is in the middle at on top in case I see a lot of condensation. Not sure if I will need it with the 2 new openings on the side.









Did I attach the extenders the right way pointing downwards?


----------



## BigBlue124 (Feb 23, 2017)

FWIW, I went with the Beamswork EA Timer FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Freshwwater Plant Extendable (36").

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B019YXYNYC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Coming from fluorescent, it's amazing.

Only problem, it runs the full length of the tank, and the timer doesn't fit on it, with the current hood. I think we're looking to do away with the hood, so that problem will be solved.

If I had to do it over, I'd get a 30" instead. Tank is 45 gal, 36"long, 12" wide and 18" tall (I think). Plenty bright.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

****, I'm looking for some more 2-3 Aquaneat 48"-72" Led lights again, shipped to Canada, does anyone have a source? It's crazy how you guys get them so cheap in the USA at less than half the price!


----------

